# 1st attempted at pompano jigs



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Being out on medical disability has given me some free time on my hands. Here are my 1st attempts at pompano jigs. All are powder coated a soft white on the bottom with light gray on the top. Compared to trying on the tying on the nylon hair, the powder coating was easy. I still have a lot to learn so any advise is more than welcome.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They look great! Now you just need to add Gulf of Mexico and see what happens


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, Chris. My family has a condo rented the first week of May. Im looking to throwing these off the beach with my new 9'6" steelhead rod.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good Jim! I've been wrapping some of my own, I'll snap a picture or two when I get off work.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

compulsivehp said:


> Im looking to throwing these off the beach with my new 9'6" steelhead rod.


I've been using steelhead rods for pompano jigging for a long time. Perfect action for throwing something small a long way. Good luck


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Chris V said:


> I've been using steelhead rods for pompano jigging for a long time. Perfect action for throwing something small a long way. Good luck


I took the advise about the rod from something you and somebody else posted. Its a Berkley two piece and if I like it Ill build myself a custom one. Are you using mono or braid? I spooled my reel with 10lb suffix braid and am I a little worried about wind knots

Thanks Austin. Look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice Sir.
Hoping & wishing you the best as you recover.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

That top white with orange accent is awesome! One of my favorite color combos!


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Those look really good!! Nice job!!*


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a look at the process with pomp jigs, with two cobia jigs I wrapped in the background.









I typically use a fluorescent orange splatter on the belly of the pomp jigs.. Looks like an egg sack on a sand flea. Looks rather dull with my phone camera and standard room lighting, but man it really stands out in the sun. I have a variety of colors, but all I have wrapped at the moment are pink (which i generally prefer.)










I've still got a lot of work to do.. Not counting more cobia jigs.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Austin said:


> Here's a look at the process with pomp jigs, with two cobia jigs I wrapped in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you buying those jig heads or are you making them with a mold.i love making baits that catch fish. Mine do not ever look store bought but they do catch fish. I made a few homemade duster rigs out of some brass fittings I found at the fire department I work at last summer. Then went to bed bath and beyond and found some irredesent frizzle frazzle that I would call it. Basically shiney colorful Easter basket grass if that makes any sense. Put it together and painted the heads bright colors from my wife's finger nail polish. Then coated them with clear jell coat I bought at an auto parts store. They worked.i caught kings and mahi mahi . They were trolling baits. I would like to make a different type of bait or two this spring. Where do I need to look to buy the best skirt materials...


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Are you buying those jig heads or are you making them with a mold.i love making baits that catch fish. Mine do not ever look store bought but they do catch fish. I made a few homemade duster rigs out of some brass fittings I found at the fire department I work at last summer. Then went to bed bath and beyond and found some irredesent frizzle frazzle that I would call it. Basically shiney colorful Easter basket grass if that makes any sense. Put it together and painted the heads bright colors from my wife's finger nail polish. Then coated them with clear jell coat I bought at an auto parts store. They worked.i caught kings and mahi mahi . They were trolling baits. I would like to make a different type of bait or two this spring. Where do I need to look to buy the best skirt materials...


I don't pour my own heads, I get them from friends. As far as where to get materials, Gulf Breeze B&T and J&M in Orange Beach are about the only two stores close by that keep the supplies in stock. I paint mine with powder paint.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Dawgonit, thanks for the words of recovery.

Austin, those cobia jigs are bad ass. I noticed on the pomp jig that your sanded/cut off the grub holder. I didn't do that in my first batch but already wished I did after tying the first one. I have several things to improve upon on my next batch. How are you applying your powder coat? I'm using a homemade fluid bed and paint brush tap approach.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks. I will go by and look what j and m has. My boat is between there and the wharf.
Thanks


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Chapman, you can also look online. I ordered all my stuff online and make all my jigs from scratch. Barlow Tackle, Jan Net Craft, and several others. I get my powder paint from Columbia Coatings.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

compulsivehp said:


> Dawgonit, thanks for the words of recovery.
> 
> Austin, those cobia jigs are bad ass. I noticed on the pomp jig that your sanded/cut off the grub holder. I didn't do that in my first batch but already wished I did after tying the first one. I have several things to improve upon on my next batch. How are you applying your powder coat? I'm using a homemade fluid bed and paint brush tap approach.


As far as the bait holder on the jig heads, I just file them down with a flat metal hook file. For applying powder paint, I just use a propane torch, just about as low heat as I can. Holding the jig over it for 5-6 seconds is usually perfect. I then just dip the jig into the paint, in the container that it comes in. The key to this is before you dip the jig, stir the paint pretty good with something thin like a toothpick, nail, or handle of a paint brush until it becomes light and airy. I stir it every 3 jigs or so. It tends to pack itself back down after a bit. For the orange paint that I apply on the "belly" of the jig, I just lightly dip the end of a brush into it, then hold it 3 inches or so over the jig and tap it. This creates a nice little splatter effect. If the jig isn't still hot enough for the orange paint to properly adhere, I'll hold the jig over the torch for a second or two until the paint is shiny. Here's a pic of the Paint, torch and brushes that I use. You can also see that hook file I'm talking about in the background with the orange handle.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I used the same procedure other than using a heat gun. I see your using Pro-Tec. You might want to check out Columbia Coatings. They have a huge array of colors and sell as little as 1/2lb around the $6 mark. I was recommended them and will continue to buy from them.

http://www.columbiacoatings.com/


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

compulsivehp said:


> I used the same procedure other than using a heat gun. I see your using Pro-Tec. You might want to check out Columbia Coatings. They have a huge array of colors and sell as little as 1/2lb around the $6 mark. I was recommended them and will continue to buy from them.
> 
> http://www.columbiacoatings.com/


Sweet, I'll have to check them out. You can also fine Pro-Tec on Cabelas.com and Basspro.com in a wide variety of colors for a good price as well. Pro-Tec is the only stuff I've really been able to find in town, which is why I started using it and like it.

Figured I'd show you this as well. My Spanish/Bonita jigs! I use a Bullet style or hex head, and just spray paint them a whitish color. Just cheap paint. I don't want to waste some nice powder coat paint job on a fish that'll tear it to pieces. You can't really tell from the picture, but the nylon hair is a nice pearlescent flash color. Drive's them nuts! I can't remember the last time I used a gotcha plug. I'll also use a white crimped nylon hair like you have on some of your jigs. If I'm feeling really fancy, I'll use Flashabou.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

compulsivehp said:


> I took the advise about the rod from something you and somebody else posted. Its a Berkley two piece and if I like it Ill build myself a custom one. Are you using mono or braid? I spooled my reel with 10lb suffix braid and am I a little worried about wind knots


I use 8lb Spiderwire Invisibraid. I rarely get a wind knot.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jigs*

Some good looking jigs!

I make mine from 'scratch' including the pouring, painting and wrapping the skirts. I make 'Lima Bean', Swimmer and Digger jigs which I combine in my rigs.

I wrap in four colors: white, yellow, pink and chartreuse. This year has proven a chartreuse head with a pink, white or combination of these colors for the skirts.

I made a Powder Paint thingy that suspends the powder, but a heat gun will suffice. It does make the powder go further.

To eliminate the bait collar; just dam up the area with Plaster of Paris and you don't have to do all the filing afterwards. It's easy to remove when you want a bait collar.

Don't get me talking about jigs, rigs andother tackle or you'll regret it!:whistling: C2


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> Some good looking jigs!
> 
> To eliminate the bait collar; just dam up the area with Plaster of Paris and you don't have to do all the filing afterwards. It's easy to remove when you want a bait collar.
> 
> Don't get me talking about jigs, rigs andother tackle or you'll regret it!:whistling: C2


Let's hear what you've got to say about jigs!

By the way, the green cobia jig in the background happens to be the first jig I've ever made. I'm not sure if I'll ever tie it on and use it..


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Charlie, lets hear it! Anything is better than these trash talk and "pier" threads going on.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Off the bait making subject. I do totally understand what the guys were complaining about with a select few on the piers. I think we all understand. 
Now back on to bait making


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Jigs*

Pictures if I can figure out how to post them. 

I'm not too successful so far. Stay tuned! C2


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> Pictures if I can figure out how to post them.
> 
> I'm not too successful so far. Stay tuned! C2


Easy way to do it is to put them on facebook (if you have one), and then right click the picture and select "copy image URL". Once done, in your forum post, click the picture icon and paste the URL. Or you can use "









Another option is to go to photobucket.com and sign up for an account. This is a place for you to upload pictures and videos. Once you upload a picture or video there, there will be several pre coded HTML codes for you to share. Just copy the IMG code, and paste into your forum post!

OR TRY THIS:

Try these steps to post photos from your computer:

1. Click Post Reply or Edit post
2. Click Go Advanced
3. Scroll down to Additional Options
4. Click Manage Attachments
5. A new window opens up. Click Browse
6. Select photo. Click Open
7. Click Upload and close window
8. Click Submit Reply


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a picture(finally) of some of my creations. Comments? Be kind!


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I'm digging the green. Is that buck tail or nylon? The goofy and digger jigs are cool. How are you rigging the digger jigs and how successful have they been for you?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jigs*

The green is Chartreuse bucktail. I'll try to get a picture of the C2 Rig which uses both Digger and Swimmers with teasers.

Here's some more:

The top are Diggers and Swimmers; the middle are teasers and the bottom are Lima beans

I'll try to do better on future pictures. C2


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Charlie those digger jigs look like they could be tied to make a cool ghost shrimp imitation. I like your use of teasers and tied up a few with a a few #1 and #2 circle hooks I had laying around.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Teasers*



compulsivehp said:


> Charlie those digger jigs look like they could be tied to make a cool ghost shrimp imitation. I like your use of teasers and tied up a few with a a few #1 and #2 circle hooks I had laying around.


First; the first picture was of some vintage. I posted the newer(yesterday) and realized that all the 'green'(Chartreuse) ones are gone. Sayonarra! I'm going to make a pour and just might do some more of them.

Secondly; circle hooks on teasers? Yes; but not for jigs! IMHO.

That Digger' jig does just that. It digs into the sand to create the 'Magic Puff of Sand' which I often refer to. It makes a Pompano think that it's some critter trying to dig down to hide. I couldn't find a mold, so created my own using a Helin Flyrod Flatfish lure as a pattern. It worked rather well. Do-It Molds came out with their Gravedigger mold in 2007 which I bought and use.

There is also a commercial source for them now.

I like to tie it along with a teaser back to back on a loop knot a la Goofy Jig. I wrap a few wraps of orange yarn or a pom-pom ball on the hook shank. This emulates the egg cluster on a Pompano(or possibly Ghost Shrimp). Tie it on with a contrasting color teaser and you'll be surprised. They will hit the teaser as well as the jig. I have caught a 'triple' on a C2 Rig using a digger with two swimmers. Not duplicated since.

A rather lengthy post, but I warned you. :thumbup: C2


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Make a quick little video showing how I paint my jigs! Click the picture, and the video will pop up.



I didn't mention this in the video, but once you have painted your jigs, it is a good idea to bake them in the oven at around 350 degrees for 20 minutes or so. This really hardens the paint, and helps the paint jobs last a lot longer.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

It really is that simple. I'm sure others appreciate the video. Guess you found something to do this rainy day.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Jim. A coworker asked for a few Cobia jigs, here is the progress of the last one... There is flashabou on it as well, but you can kind of see it where the hook is in the vice.










Will be applying a thin layer of epoxy over the head and threads, and adding some eyes.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Looks good. The white head and bucktail reminds me of a jig my dad had one year growing up. I have a couple jigs that are 10-15yrs old one being the last one I bought before Opal tore down the old OIP.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

compulsivehp said:


> Looks good. The white head and bucktail reminds me of a jig my dad had one year growing up. I have a couple jigs that are 10-15yrs old one being the last one I bought before Opal tore down the old OIP.


You might remember this, but the first time that I ever set foot to fish on the beach piers is when I went out there with you after we got off work and your buddy's had generators with lights in the water


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Really? Wouldn't have remembered it was your first time out there. Glad to know i got you hooked. I have only been out there probably twice since then.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Finished the jig


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Looking good! Are you dipping the whole head in epoxy to brushing it on?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

compulsivehp said:


> Looking good! Are you dipping the whole head in epoxy to brushing it on?


Brushing it on as fast as i can since it is extremely fast drying el' cheapo 5 minute epoxy.. If I did it right, I'd be using the same epoxy that rod buiders use and let them turn for hours and hours for a perfect finish


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

hsif der said:


> that top white with orange accent is awesome! One of my favorite color combos!


agreed!


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I leave tomorrow for a week in Destin. Here are a few more jigs I painted and tied. I am not happy with the way the jigs with the yellow base coat turned out. Out of 15 jigs every one of them ran. I will need to play around with the curing temp and time before trying to do a larger batch again. On a positive note, I i have the white nailed down and have been able to add up to 3 additional color effects with zero runs.


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

I love the green and grey swirl above. What was your process for that finish?
I make bass jigs, this would be something that would look great for those as well.

Also, the last jig, the yellow base paint. If you will take a piece of wire heat it after dipping the jigs and run it through the eye of the jig it will clear the eye. then when your cure it the eye will smooth out for a great finish inside and out around the eye.

Just something I learned along the way.

Great looking jigs.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Gitzit said:


> I love the green and grey swirl above. What was your process for that finish?
> I make bass jigs, this would be something that would look great for those as well.
> 
> Also, the last jig, the yellow base paint. If you will take a piece of wire heat it after dipping the jigs and run it through the eye of the jig it will clear the eye. then when your cure it the eye will smooth out for a great finish inside and out around the eye.
> ...


Thanks for the tip, Gitzit. I had the eye clear before I cured the paint, I am just having issues finding the right temp and time for the yellow undercoat. Regarding the jig you asked about, it is a base coat of an off-white than a splatter coat of chartreuse, then of a light grey. Let me know and I can get you the exact paint#s. That jig has become my favorite. My sis tried to take several of them home just because she liked the color. Now to see if it can catch as many fish as fisherman.


----------

